# AF !!!!!!



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

need some advice please,,

im on day 32 at the moment, and last month my cycle was 31 days, woke up at 5am on xmas day and af was there, 

the month b4 i had 34 day cycle and the month b4 that, 

i have resisted testing at the moment, even went into boots and tesco's this morning and picked a test up but didnt buy it, 

i have sore boobs, but that normal at this part of my cycle, slight backache, 

we have b'd on days 6,7,9,11,12,13,14,16,17 and used instead cups from day 11,, 

can i have some advice when to test


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

nope, i dont know when i 'o',,, 

just taking it for granted that i did


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well i would wait till about cd34 and then test as it might just be that you may have ov'd a bit later in the cycle. clomid lengthend mine to about 32-35 days long when on it. 

good luck


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i agree with Jo that you should wait to test till at least CD34, this seems to be the average length of your cycles hun so i would wait  

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Pam,

Don't know what to say but just wanted to wish you good luck for test day    

Let us know how you get on

Sam


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

for testing


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls, 

i think af has arrived, although it is more brownish than red, so we shall c what happens, 

looks like my cycle is all over the place at the moment, 34 days, 34 days, 31 day now 33,, 

well it has arrived with a vengence,,


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OH I can't believe it!!  


Sending you a big  

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Big   hun

kel


----------

